# Game in north west Easter Monday April 1st?



## Birchy (Feb 11, 2013)

Anybody fancy a game in north west area Monday 1st April? Theres a swingers (mixed) open on at our club so i wont get a game there


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 11, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Anybody fancy a game in north west area Monday 1st April? Theres a swingers (mixed) open on at our club so i wont get a game there 

Click to expand...

Check out golf empire - post a list up, I may be interested.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 11, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Check out golf empire - post a list up, I may be interested.
		
Click to expand...

Theres a pairs open at Walmersley golf club (never heard of it until now) Bury area according to internet.

Individual open at Carden park on the Nicklaus course.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 11, 2013)

Walmersley in on either side of the M66 and rather hilly.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 11, 2013)

louise_a said:



			Walmersley in on either side of the M66 and rather hilly.
		
Click to expand...

You ever played it Louise? Not sure what to make of it looking at their website, it has a nice intro like Royal Liverpool's but goes downhill after that!


----------



## louise_a (Feb 11, 2013)

No mate, never played it.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 11, 2013)

I used to play Walmersley quite a lot when I first started out.
Its not a bad course, quite short and quirky in places similar to a lot of the local moorland courses, stunning views and a pleasure to play on the nice days but quite brutal when the wind blows.

I believe there's 4 new holes since I last played it, and I'm sure you'd enjoy it, but I don't think it's in the same league as Carden park. ( even though I havnt played it).


----------



## Birchy (Feb 11, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I used to play Walmersley quite a lot when I first started out.
Its not a bad course, quite short and quirky in places similar to a lot of the local moorland courses, stunning views and a pleasure to play on the nice days but quite brutal when the wind blows.

I believe there's 4 new holes since I last played it, and I'm sure you'd enjoy it, but I don't think it's in the same league as Carden park. ( even though I havnt played it).
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for the heads up mate. Im open to playing anywhere really, will see what LB fancies doing. Ive played the Cheshire course at Carden park which was pretty good but ive no idea what the Nicklaus is like.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 11, 2013)

Theres a greensome stableford at royal st davids and an individual open at Penmaenmawr Golf Club. Theres also a pairs open at Prestatyn golf club.

These are listed as north wales so shouldnt be too far away i wouldnt imagine.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 11, 2013)

I could be tempted :thup:

(as long as there is a cafe!)


----------



## Birchy (Feb 11, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I could be tempted :thup:

(as long as there is a cafe!)
		
Click to expand...

Im sure theres a food outlet along the way somewhere mate :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 11, 2013)

If your struggling and can't find anything I can always take a few on Royal Chorley at Â£15 pp. 
Your probably better off finding a decent Open, but it's an option if your struggling to get anything :thup:


----------



## 6inchcup (Feb 11, 2013)

PRESTATYN is a nice track and a cracking half way house,just make sure no gypsies are camping at the bottom end and the holiday makers in the camp site lower down aren't using the bunkers as a beach.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 12, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			If your struggling and can't find anything I can always take a few on Royal Chorley at Â£15 pp. 
Your probably better off finding a decent Open, but it's an option if your struggling to get anything :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for the offer mate, I would be up for that unless theres another option that anyone else who fancies playing would prefer. Im quite happy to play anywhere within reasonable distance


----------



## Birchy (Mar 21, 2013)

Bump, any takers for easter monday?


----------



## Scouser (Mar 21, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Bump, any takers for easter monday?
		
Click to expand...

what and where


----------



## Birchy (Mar 21, 2013)

Scouser said:



			what and where
		
Click to expand...

Im up for anything within reason . Ive just started having a mooch around for anything that looks interesting. Will post back with any findings :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Mar 21, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Im up for anything within reason . Ive just started having a mooch around for anything that looks interesting. Will post back with any findings :thup:
		
Click to expand...

let me know I havent played with you yet ...think its only fare as u slapped my ass


----------



## jpenno (Mar 21, 2013)

I vaguely recall seeing something about a Team of 4 comp on at Helsby on 1st April


----------



## Birchy (Mar 21, 2013)

Scouser said:



			let me know I havent played with you yet ...think its only fare as u slapped my ass 

Click to expand...

Up to now ive found a few options :-

Vale royal 8-9AM  Â£27.50
Leigh golf club 9:30-10:50AM Â£15.00
Manchester golf club anytime Â£27.50

Another option is if a member of a club off here fancies a knock and would sign us on their course. Will keep an eye out for other options too.

Will be best if we check conditions towards the end of next week too with the weather forecast over the next week looking a bit dodgy.

Think Frodsham is available too if we get a fourball.


----------



## Scouser (Mar 21, 2013)

Â£30 Quid tops for me ..........name the place and I am in as part of the 4ball


----------



## Birchy (Mar 21, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Â£30 Quid tops for me ..........name the place and I am in as part of the 4ball
		
Click to expand...

Thats my limit too. Will see if we get anymore takers :thup:  They might have a preference out of them, i will happily play any.


----------



## Scouser (Mar 21, 2013)

will have a look at those clubs now


----------



## Scouser (Mar 21, 2013)

Played frodsham the other month........the greens were sinking....it was like walking on water in parts would give that a miss if the weather is bad


----------



## Birchy (Mar 21, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Played frodsham the other month........the greens were sinking....it was like walking on water in parts would give that a miss if the weather is bad
		
Click to expand...

Yeah i heard it had taken a battering. Best leave that off then


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 21, 2013)

I could be up for a game at Manchester, Cracking course.  Ill have to let you know tomorrow though.

Could also still give Chorley a go but it will be busy.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 21, 2013)

Any further opens on golf empire?

They may have added some since you first looked. I'm a possible, but if you get a four in the meantime, no worries.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 21, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Any further opens on golf empire?

They may have added some since you first looked. I'm a possible, but if you get a four in the meantime, no worries.
		
Click to expand...

I had a quick look mate but theres nothing new been added to the ones at the beginning of the thread.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 21, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I could be up for a game at Manchester, Cracking course.  Ill have to let you know tomorrow though.

Could also still give Chorley a go but it will be busy.
		
Click to expand...

No worries Dave. Wont be booking it until back end of next week anyway just incase weather turns really really bad 

We could do Chorley if you would rather do that? Im up for doing whatever option gets a 4 ball


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 21, 2013)

Im easy Scott tbh.  I think you'd be impressed with Manchester though. I've only played it once...but from what I've seen I'd say Best inland course in Manchester/lancs.. Miles better than Pleasington.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 21, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Im easy Scott tbh.  I think you'd be impressed with Manchester though. I've only played it once...but from what I've seen I'd say Best inland course in Manchester/lancs.. Miles better than Pleasington.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like its pretty good then :thup:  I reckon we try for Manchester first then and go from there? Will check up on it middle of next week for weather etc. Weather doesnt look to bad after next 2-3 days according to 10 day forecast so fingers crossed.

You ok with that Scouser? I think its about 45 mins from Liverpool so not too bad?


----------



## Scouser (Mar 21, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Sounds like its pretty good then :thup:  I reckon we try for Manchester first then and go from there? Will check up on it middle of next week for weather etc. Weather doesnt look to bad after next 2-3 days according to 10 day forecast so fingers crossed.

You ok with that Scouser? I think its about 45 mins from Liverpool so not too bad?
		
Click to expand...

U know my only stipulation.... Are we doing breakfast lol


----------



## Birchy (Mar 21, 2013)

Scouser said:



			U know my only stipulation.... Are we doing breakfast lol
		
Click to expand...

Its in the contract for every round now :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Mar 21, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Its in the contract for every round now :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Then I am in although easter Monday may struggle to find somewhere.... Unless it's a wetherspoon


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 21, 2013)

There's plenty of opens in North Wales for this day including, Prestatyn,Royal St David's. Clays if It's not too far for some.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 21, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Then I am in although easter Monday may struggle to find somewhere.... Unless it's a wetherspoon
		
Click to expand...

Theres one 4 mins away in Middleton.


----------



## Scouser (Mar 21, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Theres one 4 mins away in Middleton.
		
Click to expand...

Good lad..... :clap:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 21, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Then I am in although easter Monday may struggle to find somewhere.... Unless it's a wetherspoon
		
Click to expand...

Your going up in the world, it used to always be the wooden spoon for you. But then StuC,Bluewolf and Podgster...........:whoo:


----------



## Scouser (Mar 21, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Your going up in the world, it used to always be the wooden spoon for you. But then StuC,Bluewolf and Podgster...........:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but under your rules I can only claim podge... And I have no chance with steady Dave and bandito Scott


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 21, 2013)

Scouser said:



			steady Dave
		
Click to expand...

Steady Dave  I like it....  I think I might have to change my username.

Im not very steady at the moment though mate. Confirmed on the range tonight. Total bobbins.


----------



## Scouser (Mar 21, 2013)

It's copy righted... I will allow u to use it for some black pudding :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 22, 2013)

Scouser said:



			It's copy righted... I will allow u to use it for some black pudding :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ill buy you some of Burys Finest Black Pudding if You get a nearest the pin next time we Play,any par 3. Thats a promise :thup:

Im up for Manchester Birchy!!!


----------



## Scouser (Mar 22, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Ill buy you some of Burys Finest Black Pudding if You get a nearest the pin next time we Play,any par 3. Thats a promise :thup:

Im up for Manchester Birchy!!!
		
Click to expand...


Oooh now that's a promise..... Does it have to be on the green :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 22, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Ill buy you some of Burys Finest Black Pudding if You get a nearest the pin next time we Play,any par 3. Thats a promise :thup:

Im up for Manchester Birchy!!!
		
Click to expand...

Thats it now he will be playing off single figures in no time with incentives like that! ne:

Nice one Dave, will check weather next week and confirm etc.

Thats 3 of us confirmed then barring major weather problems .


----------



## Scouser (Mar 22, 2013)

Louise will be along shortly.. And lb was interested


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 22, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Does it have to be on the green :rofl:
		
Click to expand...



No, Anywhere will do...  Theres no guarantee that Steady Dave will be on the green at the moment.


----------



## Scouser (Mar 22, 2013)

Qwerty said:





No, Anywhere will do...  Theres no guarantee that Steady Dave will be on the green at the moment. 

Click to expand...

Hole 13 is the shortest............:swing:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 22, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Hole 13 is the shortest............:swing:
		
Click to expand...

Signature hole with a raised green . Looks tricky :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Mar 22, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Signature hole with a raised green . Looks tricky :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Not with black pudding riding on it it ain't...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 22, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Not with black pudding riding on it it ain't...
		
Click to expand...

talking about black pudding - you were namechecked in the Clitheroe post, other black shiny things that you also like.


----------



## Scouser (Mar 22, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			talking about black pudding - you were namechecked in the Clitheroe post, other black shiny things that you also like.
		
Click to expand...

?????


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 22, 2013)

Scouser said:



			?????
		
Click to expand...

Check out the gents pairs open thread in the arrange a game section, tonights posts.

You do know Lee park is closed until Monday don't you?


----------



## Birchy (Mar 22, 2013)

Looking a bit ropey at this end now. Its snowing a fair bit and sticking


----------



## Scouser (Mar 22, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Check out the gents pairs open thread in the arrange a game section, tonights posts.

You do know Lee park is closed until Monday don't you?
		
Click to expand...

Funny mayb that should be my avatar.....but I would get banned..........

and no I didnt but I gathered tomorrow would be shut...and I just bought summer shoes .......:rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 23, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Funny mayb that should be my avatar.....but I would get banned..........

and no I didnt but I gathered tomorrow would be shut...and I just bought summer shoes .......:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Do your shoes go with your bag, sweetie?


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 23, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Looking a bit ropey at this end now. Its snowing a fair bit and sticking 

Click to expand...



i would have been up for this but im back home to derry for the first time since september!  praying for the weather to change so i can get a decent game at home! 

clithero is looking very much in doubt. if we do get playing its going to be very wet.


----------



## gregbwfc (Mar 23, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Signature hole with a raised green . Looks tricky :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


It is.:mmm:


----------



## Scouser (Mar 23, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			It is.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Andy... Is that you.......?? 

:ears:


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 23, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Hole 13 is the shortest............:swing:
		
Click to expand...

We'll do nearest the pin on all the par 3s :thup: 

So when are you putting the new Avatar up then?


----------



## Scouser (Mar 23, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			We'll do nearest the pin on all the par 3s :thup: 

So when are you putting the new Avatar up then? 

Click to expand...


Yeah i now that's what u said but on the other three I will need a decent drive and at least a 5 iron  to hit them.... That avatar would get me told off


----------



## gregbwfc (Mar 23, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Andy... Is that you.......?? 

:ears:
		
Click to expand...

It is mate.
And before you ask, yep I'm working that day .


----------



## Scouser (Mar 23, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			And before you ask, yep I'm working that day .
		
Click to expand...

I am starting to think you dont like us....


----------



## gregbwfc (Mar 23, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I am starting to think you dont like us....
		
Click to expand...

Not at all mate, just don't have enough hols to do it all sadly.
Don't worry, I'll top one off the 1st tee for you again sometime .


----------



## Scouser (Mar 23, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Not at all mate, just don't have enough hols to do it all sadly.
Don't worry, I'll top one off the 1st tee for you again sometime .
		
Click to expand...

Its only funny when 3 of us do it......no wait i laughed as soon as u hit yours ........:rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Mar 24, 2013)

Have we got for 4 this yet.....Steady Dave ... Scott "bandito" Birch............me and ??????????


----------



## Birchy (Mar 24, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Have we got for 4 this yet.....Steady Dave ... Scott "bandito" Birch............me and ??????????
		
Click to expand...

I think LB is a maybe at the moment.


----------



## Scouser (Mar 24, 2013)

Good good....I have been looking at their set up and their shop..................I had been looking at putters and hadnt noticed LB's post ........they have plenty to look at so looking forward to a visit to the place....

Will be a busy day........ breakfast, ?shopping?  and a hack round with an attempt to win some BP :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 24, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Good good....I have been looking at their set up and their shop..................I had been looking at putters and hadnt noticed LB's post ........they have plenty to look at so looking forward to a visit to the place....

Will be a busy day........ breakfast, ?shopping?  and a hack round with an attempt to win some BP :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah its supposed to be one of the best custom fitting centres in uk and they have loads of stuff so will be good to have a look around :thup:

Should be a good day :whoo:  Looking forward to seeing how you do on the par 3s 

It should be in pretty decent nick as well providing we dont get any daft weather this next week.


----------



## Scouser (Mar 24, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Should be a good day :whoo:  Looking forward to seeing how you do on the par 3s 

.
		
Click to expand...

The same as the 4s and 5s 







TOP





TOP





TOP


ne:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 24, 2013)

Scouser said:



			The same as the 4s and 5s 







TOP





TOP





TOP


ne:
		
Click to expand...

It doesnt matter how it gets there mate, whatever it takes to get the job done :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 24, 2013)

Birchy said:



			It doesnt matter how it gets there mate, whatever it takes to get the job done :thup:[/QUOT

I'm in for next Monday. If everyone's ok with it, I'll call them tomorrow and see if I can get a putter fitting and then play after. Are there any times that don't suit anyone. If not, I'll ask for around 11 for the fitting.

Is that time ok?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Scouser (Mar 24, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:





Birchy said:



			If not, I'll ask for around 11 for the fitting?
		
Click to expand...

Text me with details of the fitting tomorrow...price and stuff please
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 24, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:





Birchy said:



			:thup:[/QUOT

I'm in for next Monday. If everyone's ok with it, I'll call them tomorrow and see if I can get a putter fitting and then play after. Are there any times that don't suit anyone. If not, I'll ask for around 11 for the fitting.

Is that time ok?
		
Click to expand...

Im ok anytime.. :thup:     You'll enjoy the course at Manchester LB, it's a cracking layout.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Birchy (Mar 24, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:





Birchy said:



			It doesnt matter how it gets there mate, whatever it takes to get the job done :thup:[/QUOT

I'm in for next Monday. If everyone's ok with it, I'll call them tomorrow and see if I can get a putter fitting and then play after. Are there any times that don't suit anyone. If not, I'll ask for around 11 for the fitting.

Is that time ok?
		
Click to expand...

Fine by me fella :thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 25, 2013)

Scouser said:





Liverbirdie said:



			Text me with details of the fitting tomorrow...price and stuff please
		
Click to expand...

Â£49 it takes an hour. Bloody expensive - worth it anyone, may work out at a seperate post.

I'm provisionally booked in for 12.30 - Is a 1.45 onwards tee time ok for everyone?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 25, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:





Scouser said:



			Â£49 it takes an hour. Bloody expensive - worth it anyone, may work out at a seperate post.

I'm provisionally booked in for 12.30 - Is a 1.45 onwards tee time ok for everyone?
		
Click to expand...

Im  fine with a late TeeTime mate.

Do you get any of that Â£49 knocked of the price of a putter if you choose to buy one on the day?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Scouser (Mar 25, 2013)

I phoned them after Peter posted as had been looking at putters and the site says they have about 140

no money is knocked off the putter...they say the hour will blow you away.....

It can be used as a lesson or to find out about your stroke or to custom fit...or a combination of all 3

They currently have over 130 putters in stock YES I did say 130 and the bloke says if you cant find a putter for you you should probably take up croquet.............

Sounds like a little treasure trove TBH


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 25, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I phoned them after Peter posted as had been looking at putters and the site says they have about 140

no money is knocked off the putter...they say the hour will blow you away.....

It can be used as a lesson or to find out about your stroke or to custom fit...or a combination of all 3

They currently have over 130 putters in stock YES I did say 130 and the bloke says if you cant find a putter for you you should probably take up croquet.............

Sounds like a little treasure trove TBH
		
Click to expand...

Its a good job I'm not buying one.   Being the worlds most indecisive person and having to chose from 130 putters we'd definately miss our Teetime.


----------



## Scouser (Mar 25, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Its a good job I'm not buying one.   Being the worlds most indecisive person and having to chose from 130 putters we'd definately miss our Teetime.   I definately wouldn't be able to choose one on the day.
		
Click to expand...

its ok 2 are left handed


----------



## Birchy (Mar 25, 2013)

Im ok for that time peter. Sounds like this place is gonna be dangerous! Might have to leave the plastic at home!


----------



## Scouser (Mar 25, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Im ok for that time peter. Sounds like this place is gonna be dangerous! Might have to leave the plastic at home!
		
Click to expand...

  Bring notes ............


----------



## Junior (Mar 25, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:





Birchy said:



			It doesnt matter how it gets there mate, whatever it takes to get the job done :thup:[/QUOT

I'm in for next Monday. If everyone's ok with it, I'll call them tomorrow and see if I can get a putter fitting and then play after. Are there any times that don't suit anyone. If not, I'll ask for around 11 for the fitting.

Is that time ok?
		
Click to expand...

Interesting to hear how this goes fella.......you going with an open mind re brand ?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Scouser (Mar 25, 2013)

Think LB is still in shock :rofl:

I have a guilty pleasure ...of the Nike Drone putter ........


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 25, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Im ok for that time peter. Sounds like this place is gonna be dangerous! Might have to leave the plastic at home!
		
Click to expand...

I didn't know you were bringing your bird Birchy.







Anyone else fancy it, I can see if they will do a special price for 2 of us. The Pro not the doll, before you ask!!!!!

I might ring the Warrington fella, to get his price before comitting. Anyone know if they give GM forummers a discount. Â£50 sheesh!


----------



## Scouser (Mar 25, 2013)

I could be tempted if there is a deal to be had...................................


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 25, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I didn't know you were bringing your bird Birchy.







Anyone else fancy it, I can see if they will do a special price for 2 of us. The Pro not the doll, before you ask!!!!!

I might ring the Warrington fella, to get his price before comitting. Anyone know if they give GM forummers a discount. Â£50 sheesh!
		
Click to expand...

Pedro, Â£50 for a fitting session is fair as long as It's on a proper green and not a mat.  

If there's a space I'll play Monday.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 25, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I didn't know you were bringing your bird Birchy.







Anyone else fancy it, I can see if they will do a special price for 2 of us. The Pro not the doll, before you ask!!!!!

I might ring the Warrington fella, to get his price before comitting. Anyone know if they give GM forummers a discount. Â£50 sheesh!
		
Click to expand...

I reckon the doll does a good deal  she could be looking a bit rough after a bank holiday weekend though! :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 25, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I reckon the doll does a good deal  she could be looking a bit rough after a bank holiday weekend though! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Birchy, garyinderry asked for your moby, i've given it to him. You have been warned.

Reports of him being an axe murderer are grossly exagerrated, he's more of a machete man.

Junior, I'll just go with the fitting probably, I spent out for a spider last year, and it is well behaved 90% of the time, but I'm still having too many 3 putts. Not bothered about the make, as long as it works, even if it's made by dunlop!

I may have a spider for sale soon chaps, was Â£140 new..........only 6 months old. A baby spider really.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 27, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Birchy, garyinderry asked for your moby, i've given it to him. You have been warned.

Reports of him being an axe murderer are grossly exagerrated, he's more of a machete man.

Junior, I'll just go with the fitting probably, I spent out for a spider last year, and it is well behaved 90% of the time, but I'm still having too many 3 putts. Not bothered about the make, as long as it works, even if it's made by dunlop!

I may have a spider for sale soon chaps, was Â£140 new..........only 6 months old. A baby spider really.
		
Click to expand...

Right so what's the score - are we booking this and how much - can't remember. Are there any others game, so we can include StuC, or is it a four ball price only. 1.45 onwards ok?


----------



## Scouser (Mar 27, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Right so what's the score - are we booking this and how much - can't remember. Are there any others game, so we can include StuC, or is it a four ball price only. 1.45 onwards ok?
		
Click to expand...

I'm game not sure what for but game anyway


----------



## Birchy (Mar 27, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Right so what's the score - are we booking this and how much - can't remember. Are there any others game, so we can include StuC, or is it a four ball price only. 1.45 onwards ok?
		
Click to expand...

Its Â£27.50 each if we do a fourball. We can do two threeballs for Â£85 per 3 ball so that only bout 50p dearer :rofl:

In essence we could do with one more player to make it comfortable as we currently have 5? :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Mar 27, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Its Â£27.50 each if we do a fourball. We can do two threeballs for Â£85 per 3 ball so that only bout 50p dearer :rofl:

In essence we could do with one more player to make it comfortable as we currently have 5? :thup:
		
Click to expand...


"comfortable"!


----------



## Birchy (Mar 27, 2013)

Scouser said:



			"comfortable"!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah i.e we wont have to leave anybody on their own with you :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Mar 27, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Yeah i.e we wont have to leave anybody on their own with you :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

If life time bans were not being handed out...


----------



## Birchy (Mar 27, 2013)

Scouser said:



			If life time bans were not being handed out...
		
Click to expand...

But im always a good boy :whoo:


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 27, 2013)

Scouser needs to play in at least a 3 ball!  Im not handing out black pudding if he's winning nearest the pin in a 2 ball.   He needs to earn it.


----------



## Scouser (Mar 27, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Scouser needs to play in at least a 3 ball!  Im not handing out black pudding if he's winning nearest the pin in a 2 ball.   He needs to earn it. 

Click to expand...

I alway earn my pudding... I think the bet us safe I would still lose a one ball :rofl:


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 27, 2013)

What's the score with payment folks?  Can we pay on the day or is it upfront?    Im just thinking if its on the day it's a bit more flexible if we're trying to get more players.

Edit- Ive just had a look, there seems to be plenty of availability thoughout the day at the moment.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 27, 2013)

Sorry lads but I'll have to pull out of this, I'm taking the kids to Delamere Forest ( leave them there if I can  ) to find the Gruffalo... Don't ask!


----------



## Scouser (Mar 27, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Sorry lads but I'll have to pull out of this, I'm taking the kids to Delamere Forest ( leave them there if I can  ) to find the Gruffalo... Don't ask!
		
Click to expand...

Wow hope u find him.... The mouse is well clever


----------



## Birchy (Mar 27, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			Sorry lads but I'll have to pull out of this, I'm taking the kids to Delamere Forest ( leave them there if I can  ) to find the Gruffalo... Don't ask!
		
Click to expand...

Leave them in the forest with HID mate, i hear theres a good golf course there 

Oh well, there goes the black pudding Scouser :rofl:  Youve got two single figure players and a bandido to beat :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Mar 27, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Leave them in the forest with HID mate, i hear theres a good golf course there 

Oh well, there goes the black pudding Scouser :rofl:  Youve got two single figure players and a bandido to beat :thup:
		
Click to expand...

LB doesn't count he's only single figure cos of his sand saves so he will miss the green


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 28, 2013)

What time are we thinking Fellas?....  I'll get us booked in.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 28, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			What time are we thinking Fellas?....  I'll get us booked in.
		
Click to expand...

I can do whatever time suits :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Mar 28, 2013)

Birchy said:



			I can do whatever time suits :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Me top


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 28, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			What time are we thinking Fellas?....  I'll get us booked in.
		
Click to expand...

As near or after 1.45 as possible, for after my 12.30-1.30 putter fitting, please Dave.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 28, 2013)

Booked us in for 13:45.   Â£80 for the 4 ball-Bargain :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Mar 28, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Booked us in for 13:45.   Â£80 for the 4 ball-Bargain :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Pete what time u getting me


Steady Dave... What food is included :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 28, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Booked us in for 13:45.   Â£80 for the 4 ball-Bargain :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good lad, see you there - no peeking in on my lesson.....


----------



## Birchy (Mar 28, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Booked us in for 13:45.   Â£80 for the 4 ball-Bargain :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Nice work Dave :thup:



Liverbirdie said:



			Good lad, see you there - no peeking in on my lesson.....
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 28, 2013)

Scouser;791837
Steady Dave... What food is included :thup:[/QUOTE said:
			
		


			If you're getting there for LBs putter fitting I'll meet you there about 12:20 and we can dine in the clubhouse if you like.   

Or I'll just buy us a packet of cheese n onion and we'll gatecrash LBs fitting :whoo:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Scouser (Mar 28, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			If you're getting there for LBs putter fitting I'll meet you there about 12:20 and we can dine in the clubhouse if you like.   

Or I'll just buy us a packet of cheese n onion and we'll gatecrash LBs fitting :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

How about we dine then gate crash :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 28, 2013)

Scouser said:



			How about we dine then gate crash :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Best of both worlds :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 28, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Nice work Dave :thup:



View attachment 5415


Click to expand...

Nar, I'm hairier than him.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 30, 2013)

I've just phoned the pro at manchester to see how the course is and he's told me that they're currently on temps but reckons Theres a good chance they'll be back on normal greens by Monday, but obviously can't say for certain.

Im just thinking that we may need a back up plan just in case.   

The fact I've payed isn't a problem,the pros confirmed that we can just bank the booking and play another day when the weather picks up. The only hitch with that would be LBs putter fitting.

Thought I'd better let you know Guys......Fingers crossed.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 30, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I've just phoned the pro at manchester to see how the course is and he's told me that they're currently on temps but reckons Theres a good chance they'll be back on normal greens by Monday, but obviously can't say for certain.

Im just thinking that we may need a back up plan just in case.   

The fact I've payed isn't a problem,the pros confirmed that we can just bank the booking and play another day when the weather picks up. The only hitch with that would be LBs putter fitting.

Thought I'd better let you know Guys......Fingers crossed.
		
Click to expand...

Well checked Dave.

I suggest contacting them around 9 ish, to see the state of the course. If its all temps, we should consider a plan B in the meantime. If we go for plan B, I'll just ring them and postpone my fitting, and explain why.

How is Chorley and Davyhulme at the mo, our greens are crap, so wouldn't suggest Lee park. Or any others?


----------



## Birchy (Mar 30, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Well checked Dave.

I suggest contacting them around 9 ish, to see the state of the course. If its all temps, we should consider a plan B in the meantime. If we go for plan B, I'll just ring them and postpone my fitting, and explain why.

How is Chorley and Davyhulme at the mo, our greens are crap, so wouldn't suggest Lee park. Or any others?
		
Click to expand...

Davyhulme is ok apart from the bits i ripped up earlier  but weve got a mixed open comp on Monday anyway.

Will look for another option. Cant see how they are on temps, we were on full today and it was dry as a bone! It was running like links!


----------



## Birchy (Mar 30, 2013)

Theres also what ive just seen on tee off times :-

North manchester
Withington golf club
Northenden golf club
Stand golf club

Not played any of them but they look worth playing from the websites etc.


----------



## Scouser (Mar 30, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Theres also what ive just seen on tee off times :-

North manchester
Withington golf club
Northenden golf club
Stand golf club

Not played any of them but they look worth playing from the websites etc.
		
Click to expand...


Food? 


Sorry LB I know you told  me off today for hijacking threads but food is important


----------



## Birchy (Mar 30, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Food? 


Sorry LB I know you told  me off today for hijacking threads but food is important 

Click to expand...

One way or another food will get sorted im sure wherever we play :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Mar 30, 2013)

Birchy said:



			One way or another food will get sorted im sure wherever we play :thup:
		
Click to expand...

:clap:


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 30, 2013)

When I spoke to the pro he said the temps were on because of the severe frosts they've been having (the course has a moorland feel and is quite exposed) but there is no snow, he also said they can revert to full greens during the day. 
Ill phone again tomorrow to see how they're doing.

Chorley appears to be no go. Theres patches of snow on the fairways and they've been on temps, I was hoping to get a decent game in there today but I ended up going to Whitefield. It might come good by Monday but I'd say there's more chance of us Getting a game at Manchester.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 30, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			When I spoke to the pro he said the temps were on because of the severe frosts they've been having (the course has a moorland feel and is quite exposed) but there is no snow, he also said they can revert to full greens during the day. 
Ill phone again tomorrow to see how they're doing.

Chorley appears to be no go. Theres patches of snow on the fairways and they've been on temps, I was hoping to get a decent game in there today but I ended up going to Whitefield. It might come good by Monday but I'd say there's more chance of us Getting a game at Manchester.
		
Click to expand...

How was whitefield? It was horrific last time i went! Think it was last july sometime.


----------



## hamshanker (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi guys
If your after somewhere to play then Ellesmere is in great condition and well worth a knock.

Played there on Tuesday after asking Louise what condition the course was in and wasnt dissapointed,greens where in great condition for this time of year and tee mats on par 3's only...

Qwerty what was Whitefield like suppose be playing this coming Tuesday??

cheers Gaz


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 30, 2013)

I was Really Dissapointed with Whitefield today. I used to play there quite a lot 5/6 years ago as I used to live quite Close. 

It just doesn't feel like the same Club/ course, It felt as if I was playing a Muni today. The condition seemed poor, Fairways peppered with Divots. Couple this with Members cutting in (several times) Whilst your on the green/hole before. 

Also  Numpties taking 10 practice swings before hitting the ball and holding everyone up Knarked me off.

That said Though( And I mentioned this to my mate on the 17th)  I think I've Spoiled myself the last few weeks with the courses we've been playing and maybe I'm being overly critical.

It certainly felt like it was back down to earth with a bang Today though,and I won't be rushing back to Whitefield any time soon. But then again I could be turning into a course Snob, Thats not a bad thing though is it?


----------



## Birchy (Mar 30, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I was Really Dissapointed with Whitefield today. I used to play there quite a lot 5/6 years ago as I used to live quite Close. 

It just doesn't feel like the same Club/ course, It felt as if I was playing a Muni today. The condition seemed poor, Fairways peppered with Divots. Couple this with Members cutting in (several times) Whilst your on the green/hole before. 

Also  Numpties taking 10 practice swings before hitting the ball and holding everyone up Knarked me off.

That said Though( And I mentioned this to my mate on the 17th)  I think I've Spoiled myself the last few weeks with the courses we've been playing and maybe I'm being overly critical.

It certainly felt like it was back down to earth with a bang Today though,and I won't be rushing back to Whitefield any time soon. But then again I could be turning into a course Snob, Thats not a bad thing though is it? 

Click to expand...

It felt like a muni when i played it last July too. It used to be a cracking course when it was in good nick. Its got a good layout and interesting holes but it had just been let go the last time i played.

Your not the only one with the snob thing going on either . When i played duxbury the other week with my mate he said the same to me. He said i picked about everything :rofl: to be fair it was in horrendous condition in my defence


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 30, 2013)

Birchy said:



			It used to be a cracking course when it was in good nick. Its got a good layout and interesting holes but it had just been let go the last time i played.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds about right Scott.  I think the tone was set today When I found myself paying the Green Fee in a portakabin..... It's a bit of a come down when I've recently become accustomed to Oak Panelled lockers and fluffy Eygyption Cotton towels.


----------



## Scouser (Mar 30, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Sounds about right Scott.  I think the tone was set today When I found myself paying the Green Fee in a portakabin..... It's a bit of a come down when I've recently become accustomed to Oak Panelled lockers and fluffy Eygyption Cotton towels. 

Click to expand...

I have to admit  played with mates yesterday (yes I have some) they wanted to play a muni  10 mins away I made us all drive 40 mins away... 

What does that make  me?


----------



## hamshanker (Mar 30, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I have to admit  played with mates yesterday (yes I have some) they wanted to play a muni  10 mins away I made us all drive 40 mins away... 

What does that make  me?
		
Click to expand...

A taxi driver:rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Mar 30, 2013)

hamshanker said:



			A taxi driver:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Back r u?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 31, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Sounds about right Scott.  I think the tone was set today When I found myself paying the Green Fee in a portakabin..... It's a bit of a come down when I've recently become accustomed to Oak Panelled lockers and fluffy Eygyption Cotton towels. 

Click to expand...

Do they match your bathroom colour scheme, as well?


----------



## jpenno (Mar 31, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Do they match your bathroom colour scheme, as well? 

Click to expand...

They do now as he takes one home each round


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 31, 2013)

jpenno said:



			They do now as he takes one home each round 

Click to expand...

Qwerty, did you also change the "r" to an "a", to read Foamby - nar just me then.

For those of a sensitive nature, or in the police, I'm just joking, Qwerty may be a big robber though.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 31, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			For those of a sensitive nature, or in the police, I'm just joking, Qwerty may be a big robber though. 

Click to expand...

How Dare You  

Manchester are still on Temps this morning.... Anyone played Worsley.?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 31, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			How Dare You  

Manchester are still on Temps this morning.... Anyone played Worsley.?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, not the marriot one - it's nice.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 31, 2013)

Right kidders, I've postponed the putter fitting for two reasons. 

One I'm going on the ale today, and knowing Liverpool they'll go and upset all the odds and win, ensuing more beers. It's probably not best to have a putter fitting after 12+ pints the day before, also with the possibility that we may not play at that course also.

So we have more freedom to pick where to play, I would prefer after 2, ideally, but will leave it up to you, but definitely after 12.30.

Qwerty/Scouser , if you can text me in the morning to advise tee off time,pick up time and where. Scouser pick me up at ours, so we can get to the course for about 45 mins before tee off, unless your eating, in which case an hour. 

See you tomorrow.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 31, 2013)

LB could you PM or Text me your mobile. I don't think I have it mate. :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 31, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			How Dare You  

Manchester are still on Temps this morning.... Anyone played Worsley.?
		
Click to expand...

If its Worsley golf club its highly recommended from all ive spoke to about it. Ive played the Worsley mariott and thats crap, wouldnt touch there.


----------



## Birchy (Mar 31, 2013)

Have we decided what we are doing then?  Need something to look forward to, been stuck in all day today!!!

Suprised Manchester are on temps, been a lovely day today.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 31, 2013)

Very jealous guys. Just got back last night and working tonight. Have a great time tomorrow. Just to cheer me up, I've booked a slot at the Cobra demo day at Clarkes golf. They're bringing the Amp Cell Pro irons for me to murder. 

Qwerty, I'll be free Friday daytime and early evening if you fancy a quick 9 or 18. I'm also probably going to be free on Sat aft if you fancy it.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 31, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Qwerty, I'll be free Friday daytime and early evening if you fancy a quick 9 or 18. I'm also probably going to be free on Sat aft if you fancy it.
		
Click to expand...

Definately mate, I'm off work on Friday. We'll sort something out :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Mar 31, 2013)

I still think it has to be Manchester I want to see the putters..........

LB i will probably defiantly be eating but will go with the majority! maybe food after the game!


----------



## Scouser (Mar 31, 2013)

Scouser said:



			LB i will probably defiantly be eating
		
Click to expand...

Auto correct :rofl:


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 31, 2013)

Im really hoping the greens are on at manchester tomorrow. Failing that I suppose we've got plenty of time tomorrow AM to sort something.
I couldn't get through at Worsley, Also tried Caldy- no go. And an open at Wilpshire -full.

Ill phone manchester early tomorrow then post on here, suppose if the greens aren't on we'll just have to have a phone round to find something that suits.


----------



## Scouser (Mar 31, 2013)

Had loads of problems with the site today will pm u my mobi now 

PS hope the weathers like this as if it is flat cap at the ready :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 31, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Im really hoping the greens are on at manchester tomorrow. Failing that I suppose we've got plenty of time tomorrow AM to sort something.
I couldn't get through at Worsley, Also tried Caldy- no go. And an open at Wilpshire -full.

Ill phone manchester early tomorrow then post on here, suppose if the greens aren't on we'll just have to have a phone round to find something that suits.
		
Click to expand...

Have Manchester been on temps all day this week? Its been a bit frosty in mornings but surely after lunch there cant be any reason for them to be on temps?

Im sure we will get something decent though if Manchester is a no go.

Worsley are showing availability on online tee times so that could be worth another try if Manchester is still a no go.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 31, 2013)

Tbh Scott they were on temps when I booked on Thursday, I thought the weather would of picked up by now and the course would be ok.  
It seems they've been on the Temps all day every day since, so it's not really looking too good. 
Im sure we'll sort a decent replacement tomorrow though if we need to :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 31, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Tbh Scott they were on temps when I booked on Thursday, I thought the weather would of picked up by now and the course would be ok.  
It seems they've been on the Temps all day every day since, so it's not really looking too good. 
Im sure we'll sort a decent replacement tomorrow though if we need to :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Weather has picked up a bit though so im suprised the course isnt ok. Theres plenty other options so im sure we will get something decent sorted. We will have to go back for Manchester another time if its not on tomorrow :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 31, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Definately mate, I'm off work on Friday. We'll sort something out :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan mate. Happy to travel or play at home. Wherever the course is in better condition really...


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 31, 2013)

How's Gathurst at the moment Danny?  Theres still patches of snow on Chorley but I'm thinking it should clear in the next few days.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 31, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			How's Gathurst at the moment Danny?  Theres still patches of snow on Chorley but I'm thinking it should clear in the next few days.
		
Click to expand...

Was up there today to put my name in for one of the comps and they were still on temp tees, greens and fairway mats. Ill be playing on Tuesday and Thursday so will keep you updated mate...


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 31, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Was up there today to put my name in for one of the comps and they were still on temp tees, greens and fairway mats. Ill be playing on Tuesday and Thursday so will keep you updated mate...
		
Click to expand...

:thup::thup::thup:


----------



## Birchy (Apr 1, 2013)

Thats 12 holes at davyhulme done :thup:

Ready for this afternoon now


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 1, 2013)

There's no sign of any frost where I am but Manchester are still on temps this morning. Ill start phoning around.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 1, 2013)

Pleasington, full course on,  Â£30 ??


----------



## Birchy (Apr 1, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Pleasington, full course on,  Â£30 ??
		
Click to expand...

Im game for that. I will text Ian and ask him because he is struggling get on the forum this morning.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 1, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Pleasington, full course on,  Â£30 ??
		
Click to expand...

Ian said yes what time and food?? :rofl:


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 1, 2013)

Sorry Ive not got back to you Scott. We're in at Pleasington at 14:10. I've just spoke to Scouser and texted LB, were meeting at the Dressers Arms. Briers brow.Wheelton PR68HD.  At 12:45. It's only 5 mins away from the course. Slight detour but the food is much better than anywhere else locally.  See you later mate.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 1, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Sorry Ive not got back to you Scott. We're in at Pleasington at 14:10. I've just spoke to Scouser and texted LB, were meeting at the Dressers Arms. Briers brow.Wheelton PR68HD.  At 12:45. It's only 5 mins away from the course. Slight detour but the food is much better than anywhere else locally.  See you later mate.
		
Click to expand...

No problem mate its not far for me anyway. Will see you there at 12:45 then pal :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 1, 2013)

Birchy said:



			No problem mate its not far for me anyway. Will see you there at 12:45 then pal :thup:
		
Click to expand...

See you in the dressers arms later.:thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 1, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			See you in the dressers arms later.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Theres some decent real ale in there...Hair of the Dog?


----------



## Birchy (Apr 1, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			See you in the dressers arms later.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Will look forward to it   Im coming over the back fence, ooooo eerrrr


----------



## 6inchcup (Apr 1, 2013)

4 guys meeting for a meal in a pub called the dressers arms,am i missing something on these forum meet ups !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 1, 2013)

6inchcup said:



			4 guys meeting for a meal in a pub called the dressers arms,am i missing something on these forum meet ups !!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Your just missing a pot of tea and some good food. :thup:

We've had a discussion and were thinking about requesting an arrange a breakfast sub forum, where like like minded forumites can arrange meets for breakfast, elevenses and Brunch.... 

Thanks again for the game Fellas. :thup:Really enjoyed it. It was good to get back on Pleasington, it opened my eyes again to what a great course it is.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 1, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Your just missing a pot of tea and some good food. :thup:

We've had a discussion and were thinking about requesting an arrange a breakfast sub forum, where like like minded forumites can arrange meets for breakfast, elevenses and Brunch.... 

Thanks again for the game Fellas. :thup:Really enjoyed it. It was good to get back on Pleasington, it opened my eyes again to what a great course it is.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it was a good day out. The food at that pub was lovely, same again for that open i reckon . Was a cracking course and really enjoyed the layout and holes. Played pretty tough today and i thought we all hit it pretty well even though we didnt rip any trees up score wise.

Its like the food and golf connoisseur's club :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 1, 2013)

I nearly Forgot.  Well done Ian on the nearest the pin on 10 winning the challenge that was laid down earlier in the thread.
  At first He had to step away from the ball through laughing after LB was winding him up... I thought he'd blown it at this point...he re-addressed the ball and put it into the heart of the green 180 yards away into a stiff crosswind... Cracking shot mate :thup:

Ill bring the prize to the next meet.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 1, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I nearly Forgot.  Well done Ian on the nearest the pin on 10 winning the challenge that was laid down earlier in the thread.
  At first He had to step away from the ball through laughing after LB was winding him up... I thought he'd blown it at this point...he re-addressed the ball and put it into the heart of the green 180 yards away into a stiff crosswind... Cracking shot mate :thup:

Ill bring the prize to the next meet.
		
Click to expand...

Scouse hit a green in regulation???? Really??? Well done mate....


----------



## Birchy (Apr 1, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I nearly Forgot.  Well done Ian on the nearest the pin on 10 winning the challenge that was laid down earlier in the thread.
  At first He had to step away from the ball through laughing after LB was winding him up... I thought he'd blown it at this point...he re-addressed the ball and put it into the heart of the green 180 yards away into a stiff crosswind... Cracking shot mate :thup:

Ill bring the prize to the next meet.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah well done Ian :thup: You did well to even hit the thing after LB had took the mickey :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 1, 2013)

Did he make the putt? or the par?


----------



## Birchy (Apr 1, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Did he make the putt? or the par?
		
Click to expand...

No comment :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 1, 2013)

Birchy said:



			No comment :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

None needed.. Im picturing the first putt sailing 6 feet past the hole now. The return finishing a foot short and then the 4th just trickling into the cup....:thup:


----------



## Scouser (Apr 1, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			None needed.. Im picturing the first putt sailing 6 feet past the hole now. The return finishing a foot short and then the 4th just trickling into the cup....:thup:
		
Click to expand...

How did you know that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that is how it happened!

They have also failed to mention I was the only one on the green after every one else had played there second shot :rofl:

Cheers Dave, Birch and I suppose LB .....

Loved the course and company and also the idea of the Food Section :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 1, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Did he make the putt? or the par?
		
Click to expand...

We can only discuss the tee shot


----------



## Birchy (Apr 1, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			None needed.. Im picturing the first putt sailing 6 feet past the hole now. The return finishing a foot short and then the 4th just trickling into the cup....:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Where you there? You could of said hello :rofl:

I shouldnt be laughing anyway, i 3 stabbed more times than Phil Taylor today


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 1, 2013)

Scouser said:



			They have also failed to mention I was the only one on the green after every one else had played there second shot :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 I forgot all about that.  There was some serious choking going on around that green.


----------



## Scouser (Apr 1, 2013)

And I found a very interesting fact out today....................................



I am not the shortest of the tee out of all the forumers ................


----------



## Birchy (Apr 1, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I forgot all about that.  There was some serious choking going on around that green.
		
Click to expand...

Im blaming him for hitting the green. My legs were like jelly stood over that chip shot


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 1, 2013)

Scouser said:



			And I found a very interesting fact out today....................................



I am not the shortest of the tee out of all the forumers ................

Click to expand...

Who were you playing with? The borrowers golf society?

I bet you used a wood for that par 3 as well didnt you?


----------



## Scouser (Apr 1, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Who were you playing with? The borrowers golf society?

I bet you used a wood for that par 3 as well didnt you?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry off not of

and no a  pw

any way Game of Thrones now so must go


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 1, 2013)

Spooky that bluewolf, yes a 3 putt ensued.

The funniest bit was Ian was fourth to tee off. He was the picture of concentration, after 3 of us all missed the green to the right, due to a 20 yard crosswind. 

As he was over the ball,I said "it's a virgin geen, Ian" - he was concentrating that much that it took 4 seconds for it to register, cue him bursting out laughing, having to step away. Fair play, he regained his composure and hit a lovely hybrid into the green.

First time I've ever known anyone winning black pudding for a nearest the pin, only in the north, I suppose.

We played skins today, which I haven't played for years - a good financial decision for me, as I won 10 holes.:ears:

Pleasington is a cracking course with no two holes the same; lots of it played in isolation, and a tough old bugger as well, with lots of elevation changes. I'm booked in an open in May, I think with some of the others - really looking forward to that, when the greens will be even better.

Well picked Qwerty, thanks for the game lads, top company again.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 1, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			Did he make the putt? or the par?
		
Click to expand...

Haha that's the stupidist question ever! Scouser Birdie Par in the same sentence


----------



## Scouser (Apr 1, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			he was concentrating that much that it took 4 seconds for it to register, cue him bursting out laughing,
		
Click to expand...

It registered straigh away but I want going to let you break me.....I could smell the black pudding........


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 1, 2013)

Scouser said:



			It registered straigh away but I want going to let you break me.....I could smell the black pudding........
		
Click to expand...

Winning NP's don't count if you 3 stab


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 1, 2013)

LB, I forgot to say. If you do go back to the dressers arms, let me know and I'll meet you for a pint :cheers:


----------



## Scouser (Apr 2, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			LB, I forgot to say. If you do go back to the dressers arms, let me know and I'll meet you for a pint :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Birchy ....If you ever go back to the dressers arms, let me know and I'll meet you for a pint :cheers:


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 2, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Birchy ....If you ever go back to the dressers arms, let me know and I'll meet you for a pint :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Your more than welcome back mate for another Ultimate burger :thup:   We'll get another game in at Pleasington or Chorley.

Im not sure about that Birchy though


----------



## Scouser (Apr 2, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Your more than welcome back mate for another Ultimate burger :thup:   We'll get another game in at Pleasington or Chorley.

Im not sure about that Birchy though 

Click to expand...

The burger was good :whoo:

and now I know not to listen to your advice about the "Funnel" it could be worth it.

I have a couple of green free vouchers wonder if its on them


----------



## Scouser (Apr 2, 2013)

They are mon-fri 8-10 / 12-2 Tuesdays 8.30-2

Valid until 30th June and I have 2 :whoo:


----------



## Birchy (Apr 2, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Your more than welcome back mate for another Ultimate burger :thup:   We'll get another game in at Pleasington or Chorley.

Im not sure about that Birchy though 

Click to expand...

I will go on my own then 

I will be making a point of goin back just so i can go in that pub for dinner :thup:

We have set the bar high now on the catering front, its going to be hard to keep the standard up to that!


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 2, 2013)

Scouser said:



			and now I know not to listen to your advice about the "Funnel" it could be worth it.

/QUOTE]

Its a good job I got the club selection wrong too otherwise it would of looked like a right stitch up 

I thought it best not to offer any more course advice after that. 

Click to expand...


----------



## Birchy (Apr 2, 2013)

Qwerty said:





Scouser said:



			and now I know not to listen to your advice about the "Funnel" it could be worth it.

/QUOTE]

Its a good job I got the club selection wrong too otherwise it would of looked like a right stitch up 

I thought it best not to offer any more course advice after that. 

Click to expand...

Advice was spot on mate :thup: They were just doin it wrong :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Scouser (Apr 2, 2013)

It has to be one of the most gimmicky holes I have played yet it didnt feel stupid to play it ............apart from playing three of the tee


----------



## Birchy (Apr 2, 2013)

Scouser said:



			It has to be one of the most gimmicky holes I have played yet it didnt feel stupid to play it ............apart from playing three of the tee
		
Click to expand...

Its a hole i will never forget :rofl: I dread to think what would of happened if Dave wasnt there  You know we would of all just slammed the driver into them trees never to be seen again


----------



## Scouser (Apr 2, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Its a hole i will never forget :rofl: I dread to think what would of happened if Dave wasnt there  You know we would of all just slammed the driver into them trees never to be seen again 

Click to expand...


Dont be silly with my driver slice and lack of distance (although further than yours and Petes punch drive) I would have it the down slope hahah


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 2, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Its a hole i will never forget :rofl: I dread to think what would of happened if Dave wasnt there  You know we would of all just slammed the driver into them trees never to be seen again 

Click to expand...

It is a quirky/quality hole. 95% of par fives invite you to take the driver out, but that hole is different, and means it needs a quality of shot, be it a hybrid/5 iron tee shot. I loved it, and can't wait to play it again.

The Pleasington open we're in, is the same weekend as the Everton game, so I'm praying that it doesn't get switched to the Sunday.

I'll have you a nice pint of bitter lined up, whenever I call in Davey.


----------



## Scouser (Apr 2, 2013)

Having thought about the hole could a decent drive go over the first set of trees and hit the second fairway or was the carry to long?


----------



## Birchy (Apr 2, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			It is a quirky/quality hole. 95% of par fives invite you to take the driver out, but that hole is different, and means it needs a quality of shot, be it a hybrid/5 iron tee shot. I loved it, and can't wait to play it again.

The Pleasington open we're in, is the same weekend as the Everton game, so I'm praying that it doesn't get switched to the Sunday.

I'll have you a nice pint of bitter lined up, whenever I call in Davey.
		
Click to expand...

I bet it has bamboozled a few over the years :rofl:

With a bit of luck that might be a Saturday game tv game :thup:  Man utd vs Chelsea will be a sunday game that week i reckon, just hope they dont put your game as the early Sunday one.


----------



## Scouser (Apr 2, 2013)

Dave you screwed us over ....

Pros description
A wonderful par 5, *drive* it on the top fairway and leave yourself a difficult second shot or *drive *the ball down onto the lower fairway and give yourself a chance of a birdie or even an eagle. It is a hole that the more you play the better you get to know itâ€™s marvellous design.


No where does it say its a roller coaster ride or log flume for your golf ball that goes one way then the other then funnels don and slips and slides...If you take a 5 iron :sbox:


----------



## Birchy (Apr 2, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Dave you screwed us over ....

Pros description
A wonderful par 5, *drive* it on the top fairway and leave yourself a difficult second shot or *drive *the ball down onto the lower fairway and give yourself a chance of a birdie or even an eagle. It is a hole that the more you play the better you get to know itâ€™s marvellous design.


No where does it say its a roller coaster ride or log flume for your golf ball that goes one way then the other then funnels don and slips and slides...If you take a 5 iron :sbox:
		
Click to expand...

What club did you end up hitting off the tee? Where did it go again?   :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Apr 2, 2013)

Birchy said:



			What club did you end up hitting off the tee? Where did it go again?   :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

That's cos I was over thinking the shot rather than hitting the driver.... Hearing Pete and Dave talking like scratchplayers and Pete changing clubs 3 times.. It scared me


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 2, 2013)

Scouser said:



			That's cos I was over thinking the shot rather than hitting the driver.... Hearing Pete and Dave talking like scratchplayers and Pete changing clubs 3 times.. It scared me
		
Click to expand...

It's called bluffology, it messes with the minds of the weak and frail.


----------



## Scouser (Apr 2, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			It's called bluffology, it messes with the minds of the weak and frail.
		
Click to expand...

So how come Scott was the only one to make the shot....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 3, 2013)

Scouser said:



			So how come Scott was the only one to make the shot....
		
Click to expand...

I played the right shot - qwerty just underclubbed me.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 3, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I played the right shot - qwerty just underclubbed me. 

Click to expand...

It wasn't the best piece of advice I've ever given on a golf course, I'd never make it as a caddie


----------



## Scouser (Apr 3, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			It wasn't the best piece of advice I've ever given on a golf course, I'd never make it as a caddie 

Click to expand...

Stick to advice on burgers


----------



## Birchy (Apr 3, 2013)

Scouser said:



			So how come Scott was the only one to make the shot....
		
Click to expand...

Thats down to my masterful skill and judgement 






(maybe more due to the fact im shocking with irons off the tee as you found out on the 12th :rofl:  )


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 11, 2013)

Qwerty, my inbox is now clear, if you want to send again.

Ta,


----------

